# Will prom be worth it if i go alone (no friends, dates, etc.)?



## hnstlylonelyaf (Feb 11, 2014)

My senior prom is this saturday night and my family has basically forced the idea onto me that prom is a once in a lifetime experiece and is something that i have to go to and they have forced me into buying the tickets - something that i have done that i am now starting to slightly regret. I have no close friends at my school, only acquaintances, and im pretty sure that they have their own little group of friends that they can have fun with that i don't have. While everybody‘s at the center of the room dancing the night away, I‘ll be the only one who‘s standing awkwardly at the back of the room sipping punch, or better yet - I‘ll be hiding in the toilet. I just don't know if prom will be worth it if that's all that ill be doing.


----------



## scilentor (Feb 8, 2014)

_Pro tip: Go there but get wasted before if you're in doubt._ I didn't go to mine because meh. Couldn't care less and not regretting it.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

i wouldnt go.


you'll just leave more depressed than u were before u got there


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf (Feb 11, 2014)

Im thinking of going but leaving early just in case things get awkward.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

I wouldn't think too much into the worst case scenario. I'm a hypocrite for saying this of course, but usually nobody has the best day of their life, nor the worst day.

I don't think it's healthy to always feel like we know the future outcome of everything. At least once in a blue moon, everyone should take a blind leap. I do like your plan of leaving early. That's better than not going at all and good things could happen.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Go and play it by ear. If things don't click with a group, do something crazy and leave. Play a prank. Let out some of the anxiety. (Nothing illegal or violent, of course.)

Either way, memorable night without too much consequence since you will be graduating soon, no?

FYI, I didn't go to any of my high school proms. Haven't once thought about it since then.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I didn't go to my prom because of pretty much the same reasons. I don't regret it for a second to this day.

But since you are being forced to go, try to enjoy it and talk to your acquaintances (which was more than I had in high school) and see if you can join into a group with them.

If not then you can bail.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

It wouldn't be worth it even if you were with someone. Those things are ****. 

Massively overrated. Waste of time and money.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

hnstlylonelyaf said:


> Im thinking of going but leaving early just in case things get awkward.


If you can leave at any time, go.

Three options:

1) You go, have a bad time, maybe regret it.

2) You don't go, you grow up into an adult, maybe regret not going to prom.

3) You go, have a good time, or at least not a bad time, and have no regrets.

The first two options leave you with (potential) regrets. But choosing to go gives you a 50-50 chance at no regrets, while not going results in a very good chance at regrets.

You just don't know what will happen or who you will meet, and this is true for any social event in life, not just prom. By staying home, you're ensuring that nothing will happen and you'll meet no one.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Don't go. It's not a once in a lifetime experience that's bull****.


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf (Feb 11, 2014)

Im not sure if im allowed to leave early though cuz the school didnt say anything but its in a hotel so im assuming that i can


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

apx24 said:


> Don't go. It's not a once in a lifetime experience that's bull****.


Well...technically...it IS a once in a life time experience haha(whether it's good or bad will depend on, well, everything), assuming it's a prom for the graduating class and not the whole school.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

If you don't go, you will feel bad. Guaranteed.

You can just go and see what the hell this is about. Try it as an experiment. *At the worst*, you can just leave if you don't like it. win-win


----------



## sujinah (Mar 18, 2012)

Do not go to prom, unless you're a social butterfly or someone hungry for attention. It is a huge waste of time and money. I bet people think it's a once in a lifetime thing based on movies where the cool prom king and queens have so much fun with everyone doing some cheesy line-dancing choreography, then an amazing rock band comes and everyone all of a sudden is a huge rock fan ... You know what I mean.

Didn't go to mine, and I still do not regret it.


----------



## Tryhard (Sep 5, 2012)

I didn't go to mine either, and I don't regret it.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Don't go unless you have a group to go with... You will stand there awkwardly in the back and feel horrible. If you want to leave highschool feeling like the complete loser you are (no offense), go to prom. If you want to avoid the truth don't go. 

Don't go.


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

I wouldn't go if I were you, personally. But there's no definitive go-or-don't-go advice.


----------



## endlessstruggle (Apr 20, 2013)

Because i had no friends i didn't go to Prom.
You won't miss much. At least i didn't. For me it was just another day. Alone at home; but i didn't mind.
I was comfortable with myself; i was happy i could avoid embarrassment. 
Believe me you'll have rejection and embarrassment all your life. If you can avoid a social event where you don't want to be and know it will be awkward don't go.
Prom is nothing, i won't change your life, won't affect your career; what prom will do, being in your situation, will destroy your self esteem and so on.
Go to social events that can affect your life, your career; take rejection and embarrassment from there; you will learn so much from your rejection; you won't fail even though you will be rejected; you will gain experience;


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I didn't go because of no friends and no date. I've always felt that it would have been too awkward.


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

I think that if you've got a lot of emotions riding on this, it's probably best not to go.. plus, you're doing it at least partially in response to pressure from other people >.o It's not like the movies, man, hate to break it to you-- generally, magic doest happen. 
That said, idk, if you just want to go eat some free food, say hey to your acquaintances, and then bow out early, there's nothing wrong with that either ^^ Either way, you're not going to be able to predict whether or not it's going to be a good memory, so just go with it~


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

If they really forced or pushed you hard, you should try to make your family refund your tickets and not go. Or tell them you aren't going unless they agree to refund you if it isn't a great experience. If not you can always just choose not to get them gifts for awhile. 

I never went to prom. I left high school in my senior year because of SA and finished my remaining credits at a career center. I wouldn't have gone to prom either way. I would have had too much anxiety to ask any girl and even if some girl had taken pity on me and asked me to dance when she saw me all alone I probably would've had too much anxiety.


----------



## CelestiaSun (May 22, 2014)

I wouldn't recommend going, just in general. First of all, prom is ridiculously expensive. You can put that money towards more important things like college, a car, gas money, clothes, a vacation, etc.
If you have no one to have fun with at prom, like friends or a date, then there's really no point in going.


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf (Feb 11, 2014)

I ended up not going to prom, and instead to the movie theater to watch the new Godzilla movie by myself. It was totally worth it and I don't even have an ounce of regret. The best part is that my family thinks that I still went to prom. When they asked me if I took any photos/selfies I just told them that my phone battery died.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

hnstlylonelyaf said:


> I ended up not going to prom, and instead to the movie theater to watch the new Godzilla movie by myself. It was totally worth it and I don't even have an ounce of regret. The best part is that my family thinks that I still went to prom. When they asked me if I took any photos/selfies I just told them that my phone battery died.


You have the exact signature I would have if I used quotes!

Also, I guess what you did is the next best thing to avoiding going to the prom and I'm glad you had a good time. But it was still avoidance, you avoided both the prom and telling your parents about it. I hope that it does not become a habit and frankly I'm disappointed at the other members urging you not to go.

You are so young and your mind is so strong, I know you can overcome this if you go to a CBT therapist now! Please do. He/She will teach you how to handle exposure like that.


----------



## Chupacabra Werewolf (May 11, 2014)

I didn't go to mine. No gf, did have friends but it just wasn't me going to something like that. I did go to grad-nite however.


----------



## Buddy900 (Apr 9, 2012)

I didn't even go to my prom. And do I regret the fact that I didn't go? Biggest "no" you'll ever get.


----------

